# ¡¡¡SANCHEZ VETE YA!!! trending topic Mundial y Nacional



## fredesvindo (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## xicomalo (24 Mar 2022)

Si espera que en vez de elecciones con VOTOS lo que se hace es un trending topic y listo ... que en 2019 se hicieran DOS ELECCIONES , si DOS y la derecha PERDIÓ las DOS no les importa ellos quieren que se repitan las elecciones hasta que por casualidad gane la derecha .. señores las legislaturas dura 4 años si no lo entendéis mal estamos ...

¿que pasara dentro de 2 años si perdéis las elecciones de nuevo que diréis que se repitan?


----------



## pacomer (24 Mar 2022)

Y los mismo gilipollas de ese HAShtag luego votan a Perro Viruelo...


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Mar 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Si espera que en vez de elecciones con VOTOS lo que se hace es un trending topic y listo ... que en 2019 se hicieran DOS ELECCIONES , si DOS y la derecha PERDIÓ las DOS no les importa ellos quieren que se repitan las elecciones hasta que por casualidad gane la derecha .. *señores las legislaturas dura 4 años si no lo entendéis mal estamos ...*
> 
> ¿que pasara dentro de 2 años si perdéis las elecciones de nuevo que diréis que se repitan?




Pues parece que cuando Ken le hizo la moción de censura a Rajoy no lo entendió. Ahora la izmierda se pone muy puntillosa.


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## abe heinsenberg (24 Mar 2022)

Los políticos en España son agentes soldados de intereses extranjeros.cambiran de collar pero no de perro


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (24 Mar 2022)

Bueno, ... cuando la izquierda pierde unas elecciones democráticamente se proclama ...

¡Alerta antifascista!


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## xicomalo (24 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pues parece que cuando Ken le hizo la moción de censura a Rajoy no lo entendió. Ahora la izmierda se pone muy puntillosa.



Las mociones se censura se puede hacer si dan los números de diputados , VOX intento una y no salio . el PP y VOX las pueden presentar si quieren pero conocen que NO tienen los diputados ... ¿entiendes la diferencia entre eso y pedir desde internet que un gobierno dimita? yo se que sois tan anormales que NO entendeis la diferencia ...

Recuerda que Rajoy fue presidente en el 2016 por la absatencion del PSOE


----------



## xicomalo (24 Mar 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



estais MINTIENDO esos 20.000 millones primero son en 4 años , 2º ese dinero en un 90% es para ayudas a las familias ...


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (24 Mar 2022)

Sanchez irse?
Lo que hay es que dar ejemplo con él y el resto de traidores. Marcarse un Mussolini


----------



## xicomalo (24 Mar 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



estilo Chile 1972 la derecha nunca sera democrática ... y si se hacen ahora elecciones y las perdéis que direis?


----------



## tolomeo (24 Mar 2022)

Yo no quiero que se vaya, quiero que el mierda este se coma la hiel de la quiebra, los recortes y la furia de la calle.


----------



## Lucky_Seven (24 Mar 2022)

Va a conseguir mucho un jastag, sí. Merecemos todo lo malo que nos pase.


----------



## adal86 (24 Mar 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> estais MINTIENDO esos 20.000 millones primero son en 4 años , 2º ese dinero en un 90% es para ayudas a las familias ...



¿Y en qué se van a gastar 5000 kilos al año? ¿Un ministerio feminista gastando dinero en familias? Será en "familias" lgtbijklm...

Por otro lado, el gobierno no le tiene que dar ningún dinero a las familias, puesto que ese dinero ya es de las familias. El gobierno lo que tiene que hacer es posibilitar que las familias ganen su propio dinero.


----------



## Gorkako (24 Mar 2022)

Anda que los den por el culo y disfruten de lo votado...


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (24 Mar 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Si espera que en vez de elecciones con VOTOS lo que se hace es un trending topic y listo ... que en 2019 se hicieran DOS ELECCIONES , si DOS y la derecha PERDIÓ las DOS no les importa ellos quieren que se repitan las elecciones hasta que por casualidad gane la derecha .. señores las legislaturas dura 4 años si no lo entendéis mal estamos ...
> 
> ¿que pasara dentro de 2 años si perdéis las elecciones de nuevo que diréis que se repitan?



Claro amigo, que hable el pueblo. No quiere eso el comunismo?


----------



## treblinca (24 Mar 2022)

Este desgraciado se dedica a escupir en la cara a los que no son de su cuerda. Que hagan una manifestación los familiares de los asesinados por la izquierda, llenan Madrid seguro.
Encima llama a cualquiera ultraderechista, que devuelva lo robado la Pesoe.


----------



## Morgan el gato (24 Mar 2022)

Toda esta pantomima de hashtags y gente mediocre ladrando en el congreso no estara preparado para que felón se vaya de rositas?
Pregunto eeeeh, que igual esto de la politika es verdac...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Mar 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> *Las mociones se censura se puede hacer si dan los números de diputados ,* VOX intento una y no salio . el PP y VOX las pueden presentar si quieren pero conocen que NO tienen los diputados ... ¿entiendes la diferencia entre eso y pedir desde internet que un gobierno dimita? yo se que sois tan anormales que NO entendeis la diferencia ...
> 
> Recuerda que Rajoy fue presidente en el 2016 por la absatencion del PSOE




La izmierda te dice una cosa y la contraria en la misma frase y ni se ruboriza. Es lógico teniendo en cuenta su retraso mental y maldad:

_Si espera que en vez de elecciones con VOTOS lo que se hace es un trending topic y listo ... que en 2019 se hicieran DOS ELECCIONES , si DOS y la derecha PERDIÓ las DOS no les importa ellos quieren que se repitan las elecciones hasta que por casualidad gane la derecha ..* señores las legislaturas dura 4 años si no lo entendéis mal estamos ...*

¿que pasara dentro de 2 años si perdéis las elecciones de nuevo que diréis que se repitan? _


----------



## el segador (24 Mar 2022)

esta tan endiosado que lleva dos semanas de gira-vacaciones por Europa y no se entera que se le hunde el chiringuito que se supone que desgobierna


----------



## xicomalo (24 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> La izmierda te dice una cosa y la contraria en la misma frase y ni se ruboriza. Es lógico teniendo en cuenta su retraso mental y maldad:
> 
> _Si espera que en vez de elecciones con VOTOS lo que se hace es un trending topic y listo ... que en 2019 se hicieran DOS ELECCIONES , si DOS y la derecha PERDIÓ las DOS no les importa ellos quieren que se repitan las elecciones hasta que por casualidad gane la derecha ..* señores las legislaturas dura 4 años si no lo entendéis mal estamos ...*
> 
> ¿que pasara dentro de 2 años si perdéis las elecciones de nuevo que diréis que se repitan? _



Anormal entiendes la diferencia entre legislatura y gobierno? se que eres un anormal y no lo comprenderás ...

Las elecciones se hacen cada 4 años menos en el caso que no se pueda formar gobierno o que el presidente las convoque antes esa es la ley ...

Las mociones de Censura estan dentro de la constitución, desde el 78 se intentaron muchas por diferentes partidos y resulto que solo una dio los números que fue la del 2018 pero es que en ese caso tenemos que ver que Rajoy fue presidente con la abstencion del PSOE para entender que Rajoy era un gobierno débil ¿lo comprendes?

En esta legislatura VOX ya presento una mociones de Censura y NO le dieron los numeros pero guste o no sumando al PP y VOX no dan los números comprendes?

Lo que no esta en la ley es intentar quitar un gobierno con "trending topic" o paros de camioneros como en chile en el 72 ¿comprendes la diferencia?

Quedan dos años te guste o no te guste ...


----------



## Gorkako (24 Mar 2022)

Me lo creeré cuando nadie vote a la dupla potemos/psoe...


----------



## xicomalo (24 Mar 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Claro amigo, que hable el pueblo. No quiere eso el comunismo?



segun la derecha se tiene que repetir elecciones hasta que gane la derecha ...


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (24 Mar 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> segun la derecha se tiene que repetir elecciones hasta que gane la derecha ...



Ok progre no moleste.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Mar 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Anormal entiendes la diferencia entre legislatura y gobierno? se que eres un anormal y no lo comprenderás ...
> 
> Las elecciones se hacen cada 4 años menos en el caso que no se pueda formar gobierno o que el presidente las convoque antes esa es la ley ...
> 
> ...




Lo que tú digas, pero fue el único que en los últimos 40 años que hizo una moción para hacerse con el poder.


----------



## xicomalo (24 Mar 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Me lo creeré cuando nadie vote a la dupla potemos/psoe...



osea que si no gana la derecha que hacemos? se repiten elecciones hasta que den los numeros?


----------



## birdland (24 Mar 2022)

Pues yo le lo estoy pasando de Puta madre 

cuando el hijo de la. Gran puta montó el primer gobierno de 24 ministros tipo Garzón o Irene Montero … y con Pablo iglesiaa por el medio ya se sabía que acabaríamos así ….

y la gente aplaudiendo …, así que socialismo en vena pa’todo dios


----------



## xicomalo (24 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Lo que tú digas, pero fue el único que en los últimos 40 años que hizo una moción para hacerse con el poder.



las mociones en españa estan para eso, otra cosa es que fuera el único que lo consiguiera , te repito que Rajoy fue presidente en el 2016 por la abstencion del PSOE y era un gobierno debil ¿que pasa NO aceptas que el congreso votara la moción? ese es el problema que no aceptáis lo que dice la constitución ...


----------



## Gorkako (24 Mar 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> osea que si no gana la derecha que hacemos? se repiten elecciones hasta que den los numeros?



Eso ya está inventado (lo de repetir o "modificar" los números)  a mi me da igual quien gane como si es un nuevo pardito de izquierdas liderado por yolis... lo que está claro es que si psoe/potemos vuelven a salir nos merecemos todo lo que nos pasa y pase.

Lo dicho dejad de llorar, remar y disfrutar de lo votado.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Mar 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> las mociones en españa estan para eso, otra cosa es que fuera el único que lo consiguiera , te repito que Rajoy fue presidente en el 2016 por la abstencion del PSOE y era un gobierno debil ¿que pasa NO aceptas que el congreso votara la moción?* ese es el problema que no aceptáis lo que dice la constitución ...*




Ah vale, ahí sí vale la constitución. Pero cuando se trata de Cataluña entonces ya no. 

Pues la constitución también habla del derecho a la huelga, así que no son camioneros de extrema derecha.


----------



## xicomalo (24 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ah vale, ahí sí vale la constitución. Pero cuando se trata de Cataluña entonces ya no.
> 
> Pues la constitución también habla del derecho a la huelga, así que no son camioneros de extrema derecha.



Si gobernara el PP estaría el ejercito en la calle como pidio Feijoo


----------



## xicomalo (24 Mar 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Eso ya está inventado (lo de repetir o "modificar" los números)  a mi me da igual quien gane como si es un nuevo pardito de izquierdas liderado por yolis... lo que está claro es que si psoe/potemos vuelven a salir nos merecemos todo lo que nos pasa y pase.
> 
> Lo dicho dejad de llorar, remar y disfrutar de lo votado.



Claro que si gobierna el PP y VOX todo bien si esos que quieren hacer una reforma laboral mas jodida que la del 2012 y no quieren aumenta el SMI si ...


----------



## todoayen (24 Mar 2022)

Yo quiero que dure un poco más, tengo algunos conocidos progres a los que me gustaría ver la cara el día que dejen de poner buena cara al beber el meado de PdrSnchz.


----------



## Gorkako (24 Mar 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Claro que si gobierna el PP y VOX todo bien si esos que quieren hacer una reforma laboral mas jodida que la del 2012 y no quieren aumenta el SMI si ...



Malos tiempos para los CM... venga sigue xicamale


----------



## Clorhídrico (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## fredesvindo (24 Mar 2022)

*@xicomalo tambien es trending topic Mundial y Nacional.

Lame falos, traga xexe y le gusta que le den por el pompis*


----------



## AssGaper (24 Mar 2022)

Tengo la mosca que este tio esta forzando su propia dimisión porque no se quiere comer el marron de lo que va a venir.


----------



## The Replicant (24 Mar 2022)

joder hasta el twiter se ha vuelto de extrema derecha


----------



## Catalinius (24 Mar 2022)

Se irá pero a chuparnos pasta en europa.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Mar 2022)

Teresa Ribera dinamitó la intención de bajar impuestos a la gasolina para no ayudar a coches contaminantes


----------



## OSPF (24 Mar 2022)

Un psicópata con corbata , puto follatravelos


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## noseyo (24 Mar 2022)

Tendrían que ser sentenciados a pena de muerte por alta traición y llevarnos a la ruina económica


----------



## CurroJiménez (24 Mar 2022)

Ojalá repita gobierno. La gente merece disfrutar aún más lo votado, que queda mucho socialista en este país.


----------



## Polybolis (24 Mar 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Las mociones se censura se puede hacer si dan los números de diputados , VOX intento una y no salio . el PP y VOX las pueden presentar si quieren pero conocen que NO tienen los diputados ... ¿entiendes la diferencia entre eso y pedir desde internet que un gobierno dimita? yo se que sois tan anormales que NO entendeis la diferencia ...
> 
> Recuerda que Rajoy fue presidente en el 2016 por la absatencion del PSOE



laderechaperdiodoselekzionesen2019

tres doritos después

lasmocionesdecensurasepuedenhacersidanlosnumeros


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Mar 2022)

Dios aprieta pero no ahoga. En esta vida un estado de caída no se mantiene indefinidamente.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Mar 2022)

Dios aprieta pero no ahoga. En esta vida no un estado de caída no se mantiene indefinidamente.


----------



## Alf_ET (24 Mar 2022)

El otro día vi una pancarta en un piquete de camiones que ponía:

PEDRO SÁNCHEZ 
AQUÍ ESTAMOS 
LOS QUE TE VOTAMOS 

En cuanto les de las migajas para que se callen le volverán a votar o que os creéis


----------



## R_Madrid (24 Mar 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Si espera que en vez de elecciones con VOTOS lo que se hace es un trending topic y listo ... que en 2019 se hicieran DOS ELECCIONES , si DOS y la derecha PERDIÓ las DOS no les importa ellos quieren que se repitan las elecciones hasta que por casualidad gane la derecha .. señores las legislaturas dura 4 años si no lo entendéis mal estamos ...
> 
> ¿que pasara dentro de 2 años si perdéis las elecciones de nuevo que diréis que se repitan?



Tu estas contento con los resultados obtenidos por este gobierno?


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## caraculo (24 Mar 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> estilo Chile 1972 la derecha nunca sera democrática ... y si se hacen ahora elecciones y las perdéis que direis?



De elecciones anticipadas nada. Tenéis que quebrar el pais


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (24 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> ¿Y en qué se van a gastar 5000 kilos al año? ¿Un ministerio feminista gastando dinero en familias? Será en "familias" lgtbijklm...
> 
> Por otro lado, el gobierno no le tiene que dar ningún dinero a las familias, puesto que ese dinero ya es de las familias. El gobierno lo que tiene que hacer es posibilitar que las familias ganen su propio dinero.



Y que este pensar esté tan infravalorado en zankitos... HIJOSDEPUTA


----------



## fredesvindo (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## 917 (24 Mar 2022)

¿Habeis oido hablar de la Moción de Censura?...¿Habeis oido hablar de las Elecciones?..¿Habeis oido hablar de la Democracia?.

*Desde luego que no y ni puta falta que os hace. *


----------



## Death_Rape_2000 (24 Mar 2022)

917 rata de mierda, vuélvete a forocoches con tu propaganda para disminuídos mentales.


----------



## fredesvindo (24 Mar 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Tendrían que ser sentenciados a pena de muerte por alta traición y llevarnos a la ruina económica



Lo que tenia que salir e irse al paro, salario vitalicio una mierda muy grande y darle la opción de buscarse la vida como hacen muchos españoles.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (24 Mar 2022)

¡Begoño e Iranzu Varela for QueerPresidents!


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (24 Mar 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Si espera que en vez de elecciones con VOTOS lo que se hace es un trending topic y listo ... que en 2019 se hicieran DOS ELECCIONES , si DOS y la derecha PERDIÓ las DOS no les importa ellos quieren que se repitan las elecciones hasta que por casualidad gane la derecha .. señores las legislaturas dura 4 años si no lo entendéis mal estamos ...
> 
> ¿que pasara dentro de 2 años si perdéis las elecciones de nuevo que diréis que se repitan?



Si espera que en vez de elecciones con VOTOS lo que se hace es una alerta antifascista y listo … que en 2018 se hicieran UNAS ELECCIONES , si UNAS y la izquierda PERDIÓ las UÑAS no les importa ellos quieren que …


----------



## tracrium (24 Mar 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> Yo no quiero que se vaya, quiero que el mierda este se coma la hiel de la quiebra, los recortes y la furia de la calle.



Esa es la verdadera inmunización que necesita España, y no otra. Para estar vacunados de socialismo hay que sufrirlo en todo su esplendor.


----------



## Macho Camacho (24 Mar 2022)

Hasta que no tenga nuevo puesto no se va a mover, ilusos.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Manoliko (24 Mar 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Si espera que en vez de elecciones con VOTOS lo que se hace es un trending topic y listo ... que en 2019 se hicieran DOS ELECCIONES , si DOS y la derecha PERDIÓ las DOS no les importa ellos quieren que se repitan las elecciones hasta que por casualidad gane la derecha .. señores las legislaturas dura 4 años si no lo entendéis mal estamos ...
> 
> ¿que pasara dentro de 2 años si perdéis las elecciones de nuevo que diréis que se repitan?



Sánchez llegó al poder con una moción de censura posibilitada por la acusación sin base (falsa) de un juez comprado por el psoe (sus propios compañeros se lo recriminaron al juez). Una vez en el poder se dedico a actuar como un dictador colocando a dedo a los suyos al frente de todas las instituciones, amañar encuestas para desmovilizar al contrario, y usar el dinero público para comprar medios de comunicación y comprar el voto de determinados colectivos. Lo del mandado de Sánchez es claramente antidemocrático y próximo a las dictaduras bananeras que tanto te agradan. Esas dos elecciones no tienen ninguna legitimidad. Por si fuera poco, encima engañó al electorado incumpliendo todas las promesas electorales y pactando con quien dijo que no pactaría. Un gobierno totalmente ilegítimo.


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## daesrd (24 Mar 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> Los políticos en España son agentes soldados de intereses extranjeros.cambiran de collar pero no de perro



Y eso desde hace mas de 50 años...


----------



## Karlb (24 Mar 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Si espera que en vez de elecciones con VOTOS lo que se hace es un trending topic y listo ... que en 2019 se hicieran DOS ELECCIONES , si DOS y la derecha PERDIÓ las DOS no les importa ellos quieren que se repitan las elecciones hasta que por casualidad gane la derecha .. señores las legislaturas dura 4 años si no lo entendéis mal estamos ...
> 
> ¿que pasara dentro de 2 años si perdéis las elecciones de nuevo que diréis que se repitan?



¿Y la moción qie le hicisteis a Rajoy? ¿Y la que ibais a hacer en Castila y León? Y en Madrid?


----------



## daesrd (24 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 997214



Este tipo va a acabar bastante mal, la maldición va a hacer estragos en el. Lo malo es que arrastrará a los españoles...


----------



## laresial (24 Mar 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Si espera que en vez de elecciones con VOTOS lo que se hace es un trending topic y listo ... que en 2019 se hicieran DOS ELECCIONES , si DOS y *la derecha* PERDIÓ las DOS no les importa ellos quieren que se repitan las elecciones hasta que por casualidad gane la derecha .. señores las legislaturas dura 4 años si no lo entendéis mal estamos ...
> 
> ¿que pasara dentro de 2 años si perdéis las elecciones de nuevo que diréis que se repitan?




Si usted sigue hablando de "la derecha" y la "izquierda", cuando tenemos un gobierno de traidores genocidas, de mentirosos corruptos y ladrones, que pactan con terroristas y medran entre la ruina como gusanos entre gangrena, es que aun no se entera de nada, o es un fanático.

España la están violando y se pregunta si el violador es de derechas o de izquierdas.

Pinocho es un traidor, que miente a España casi todo el rato, y entrega a sus violadores hoteles para que descansen y pagas diarias.

Pedro Sánchez traiciona su programa electoral y rompe el consenso en política exterior con su giro sobre el Sáhara


----------



## macready (24 Mar 2022)

917 dijo:


> ¿Habeis oido hablar de las Elecciones?..¿Habeis oido hablar de la Democracia?.



Algo he oido, al parecer se trata de una estafa piramidal, segun la prensa extranjera que es mas objetiva y esta mejor informada que nosotros es una democracia imperfecta.


----------



## Karlb (24 Mar 2022)

__





Errejón anuncia que Más Madrid presentará la moción de censura a Ayuso si el PSOE no lo hace







www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Karlb (24 Mar 2022)

Un juez paraliza cautelarmente el pleno de la moción de censura en Linares


El exalcalde socialista, Juan Fernández, ha sido declarado culpable por un jurado popular de un delito de malversación por apropiarse de 1700 euros mensuales al margen de su salario como regidor



elpais.com


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## fredesvindo (24 Mar 2022)

Como dice el Juez granadino los politicos son unos mandados:

Juez Calatayud: "Tenemos a los políticos más tontos y maleducados de la historia" | Historias (elmundo.es)


----------



## Urquattro (24 Mar 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> Yo no quiero que se vaya, quiero que el mierda este se coma la hiel de la quiebra, los recortes y la furia de la calle.



Efectivamente, que se coma el marrón este HDLGP


----------



## MarloStanfield (24 Mar 2022)

Antinio hijo de puta


----------



## IMPULSES (24 Mar 2022)

La.gente no se entera,y cuando lo hace es tarde.
Se puede robar al pueblo de 2 formas:

- indirecta: vía impuestos, fiscalidad y multas 

- directa : corralito y expropiación de bienes

Se está viendo que la indirecta no llega para tapar los agujeros generados por " covid19 y putin" así que en breve vendrá el robo por vía directa.


----------



## 917 (24 Mar 2022)

macready dijo:


> Algo he oido, al parecer se trata de una estafa piramidal, segun la prensa extranjera que es mas objetiva y esta mejor informada que nosotros es una democracia imperfecta.



Imperfecta como es, es mejor que la mejor Dictadura.


----------



## macready (24 Mar 2022)

917 dijo:


> Imperfecta como es, es mejor que la mejor Dictadura.



Ya, habria que arreglarla no romperla.


----------



## CANCERVERO (24 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 997214



Por favor, Sanchez, no te vayas, necesito ocupar mis manos para hacerte un estrangulamiento hasta que sques la legua de color morado. estate tranquilo no apretare del todo hasta que no me lo pidas por favor.


----------



## Antiparticula (24 Mar 2022)

Me parece injusto.
Los que lo votaron han podido disfrutar de él muy poco tiempo.
Tienen derecho a disfrutar más.


----------



## 917 (24 Mar 2022)

macready dijo:


> Ya, habria que arreglarla no romperla.



La Constitución exige reformas urgentes. No es que la casa se caiga, pero está ya muy incomoda para los vecinos...


----------



## giorgio_furlan (24 Mar 2022)

Aquí no pasará nada, han arrasado el país y todavía habrá gente que les voten…millones, es una pena, son inos


xicomalo dijo:


> estilo Chile 1972 la derecha nunca sera democrática ... y si se hacen ahora elecciones y las perdéis que direis?



Diremos que solo nos queda Mohamed VI


----------



## macready (24 Mar 2022)

917 dijo:


> La Constitución exige reformas urgentes. No es que la casa se caiga, pero está ya muy incomoda para los vecinos...



A ver si los vecinos se estiran de una vez y nos ayudan un poco con las reformas, porque creo que estan todas las vigas llenas de termita.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (24 Mar 2022)

Seguro que ahora se va


----------



## Kbkubito (24 Mar 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> Yo no quiero que se vaya, quiero que el mierda este se coma la hiel de la quiebra, los recortes y la furia de la calle.



Eso sería lo justo,pero el trabajo de la izquierda es arruinar el país y huir con la pasta,como hicieron en el 38/39.


----------



## Kbkubito (24 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> ¿Y en qué se van a gastar 5000 kilos al año? ¿Un ministerio feminista gastando dinero en familias? Será en "familias" lgtbijklm...
> 
> Por otro lado, el gobierno no le tiene que dar ningún dinero a las familias, puesto que ese dinero ya es de las familias. El gobierno lo que tiene que hacer es posibilitar que las familias ganen su propio dinero.



Y no saquearlas a las impuestos para llenar los barrios de escoria extranjera intocable.


----------



## Kbkubito (24 Mar 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> las mociones en españa estan para eso, otra cosa es que fuera el único que lo consiguiera , te repito que Rajoy fue presidente en el 2016 por la abstencion del PSOE y era un gobierno debil ¿que pasa NO aceptas que el congreso votara la moción? ese es el problema que no aceptáis lo que dice la constitución ...



La constitución es una puta barata que hace la calle de 9 a 4 y se la folla quien quiere,cuando quiere. Es un puto.papel mojado anacrónico que solo sirve para recordarnos a los remeros hasta donde llega nuestra cadena.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

Hoy me dió por acordarme de este popular refrán: 

*A todos lo cerdos les llega su San Martín.  *


----------



## Felson (24 Mar 2022)

A mí, lo del trending tópico y esas cosas, me parecen poco fiables. A mí me parece más fiable escucharle en televisión, oírles hablar y, sobre todo, ver lo que pasa a mi alrededor. A partir de ahí... sí, estoy de acuerdo, Sánchez vete ya... y todos los que lo votaron... tan culpables como él. Debemos empezar a hacernos responsables de nuestros actos-votos. Y ya, ya sé que eso lleva otra vez a dónde nos lleva... pero parece que no aprendemos y lo que peor, o mejor, la única manera de solucionarlo.


----------



## CarneconOjos (24 Mar 2022)

Es qué la gente está ya muy harta jajaja, ahora estos mierdas pastoreables quieren al narco gallego, o en su defecto al fraude del norte, hoy marques de Arturo Soria 

Si no pueden ser mas patéticos, cada vez que votan estos retrasados es un clavo mas en el ataúd.

Iros buscando mejor un buen general, para la guerra que os merecéis que un presidente de gobierno.


----------



## Dula (24 Mar 2022)

El Viruelo nos ha traído la desgracia. Aquella maldición de Merry Franco *"*Que la maldición por desenterrar un muerto caiga sobre vosotros*"* al profanador de tumbas, me parece que se está cumpliendo a raja tabla. El viruelo nos ha traído muertes, con el Covid, toques de quedas, hambre, con los desabastecimientos, guerras, que no sabemos qué deriva va a tomar lo del psicópata de Putín y por si fuera poco ahora la calima terrorífica del Sahara que nos acecha como mano roja amenazándonos por el asunto de haber cedido ante Marruecos. Este tío es un peligro, solo nos trae desgracias.


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Felson (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ironlord (24 Mar 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Si espera que en vez de elecciones con VOTOS lo que se hace es un trending topic y listo ... que en 2019 se hicieran DOS ELECCIONES , si DOS y la derecha PERDIÓ las DOS no les importa ellos quieren que se repitan las elecciones hasta que por casualidad gane la derecha .. señores las legislaturas dura 4 años si no lo entendéis mal estamos ...
> 
> ¿que pasara dentro de 2 años si perdéis las elecciones de nuevo que diréis que se repitan?



Con Ayuso así lo queriais... 

"No puede ganar, si Twitter la odia!"


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

Draghi le dijo Gracias Antonio, Trump le mandó sentarse en una silla, Marruecos lo trolea y Biden lo confundió con un azafato ,desde Felipe ll no se había visto una influencia española tan poderosa en el mundo como con Pedro Sánchez


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

CurroJiménez dijo:


> Ojalá repita gobierno. La gente merece disfrutar aún más lo votado, que queda mucho socialista en este país.



Querrás decir "sociolisto", porque el P$O€ tiene de socialista lo que yo de papa.


----------



## velocipedo (24 Mar 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> las mociones en españa estan para eso, otra cosa es que fuera el único que lo consiguiera , te repito que Rajoy fue presidente en el 2016 por la abstencion del PSOE y era un gobierno debil ¿que pasa NO aceptas que el congreso votara la moción? ese es el problema que no aceptáis lo que dice la constitución ...



Y lo dice el que se pasa la prostitución española por el forro de sus caprichos cada vez que le apetece. Todo muy coherente. No sabe ni de lo que habla y encima quiere sentar cátedra.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Draghi le dijo Gracias Antonio, Trump le mandó sentarse en una silla, Marruecos lo trolea y Biden lo confundió con un azafato ,desde Felipe ll no se había visto una influencia española tan poderosa en el mundo como con Pedro Sánchez


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

-Me ha pedido Antonio que si puede venir a la reunión 
-Está mirando hacia aquí 
-Daos la vuelta, que se acaba viviendo y no hay quien le soporte 
-Sigue mirando… 
-¡coño no miréis vosotros!


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


>



Maclon chupame un cojon....


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Maclon chupame un cojon....



¡rejon, cómeme el cipotón!


----------



## Diquesi (24 Mar 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Si espera que en vez de elecciones con VOTOS lo que se hace es un trending topic y listo ... que en 2019 se hicieran DOS ELECCIONES , si DOS y la derecha PERDIÓ las DOS no les importa ellos quieren que se repitan las elecciones hasta que por casualidad gane la derecha .. señores las legislaturas dura 4 años si no lo entendéis mal estamos ...
> 
> ¿que pasara dentro de 2 años si perdéis las elecciones de nuevo que diréis que se repitan?



Espero que en 2 años ganen los tuyos y terminen de hundir a mierdas que habitan este país, entre las cuales estás tu, tu puta madre y el resto de tu familia


----------



## Triyuga (24 Mar 2022)

¡ Que le hagan un Kadafi !


----------



## rejon (24 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¡rejon, cómeme el cipotón!



Maclon eres mu maricon......


----------



## Macabrón (24 Mar 2022)

A este solo hay una forma de sacarlo, en caja de pino. Aunque las siguientes elecciones va a recibir lo que recibió ZParo es capaz de cualquier cheque o a saber qué medida demagogica. Menos cumplir con la UE y estabilizar a los interinos


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Maclon eres mu maricon......


----------



## Conde Duckula (24 Mar 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Si espera que en vez de elecciones con VOTOS lo que se hace es un trending topic y listo ... que en 2019 se hicieran DOS ELECCIONES , si DOS y la derecha PERDIÓ las DOS no les importa ellos quieren que se repitan las elecciones hasta que por casualidad gane la derecha .. señores las legislaturas dura 4 años si no lo entendéis mal estamos ...
> 
> ¿que pasara dentro de 2 años si perdéis las elecciones de nuevo que diréis que se repitan?



Mejor montar otro pucherazo como el de Sánchez.


----------



## Soy forero (24 Mar 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> Yo no quiero que se vaya, quiero que el mierda este se coma la hiel de la quiebra, los recortes y la furia de la calle.



Este cuando se huela de verdad el apocalipsis convoca elecciones y se va con el zapatero a dar por culo por ahí con un sueldazo vitalicio


----------



## Santolin (24 Mar 2022)

Espero que echen al impresentable de Sánchez y que haya elecciones para votarle otra vez

Modo españordo off


----------



## keler (24 Mar 2022)

Para cuando una revuelta popular?... Oh wait, que periodistas y sindicatos están untados.


----------



## jolu (25 Mar 2022)

Ya lo han hecho.
Hay un huelguista con una bala en el estómago y dos desaparecidos.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (25 Mar 2022)

La mayor parte de los que se quejan, con razón y porque están jodidos, han votado PXOE.

Ahora gritan contra Sánchez, pero si cambian el candidato, en poco tiempo, volverán a votar PXOE, porque ellos "no son farsistah".

Perded toda esperanza: la gente en España es completamente subnormal.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (25 Mar 2022)

Con el agujero que esta haciendo el hijo de puta y su gabinete y la peña pidiendo que se pire?
No no...
Que esto ya lo hizo el Zp de los cojones y luego el Marriano funcionario tuvo que meter recortes y le cayo la de Dios a manos de los sindicatos guarros. Es mejor que siga jodiendola, que no huya con lo que ha ido mangando estos años. Que siga gobernando y jodiendola, porque tarde o temprano llegara al punto culmen de cagada en la que ni la secreta ni los guardaespaldas le podran proteger de un pueblo muerto de hambre. Que siga liandola y haciendo el mongolico.


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## fredesvindo (25 Mar 2022)

*¡¡¡SANCHEZ VETE YA!!!*


----------

